

Apple boss Tim Cook 'to donate millions' to charity - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32098615

======
thret
"Mr Cook's base salaray" I always wonder how sites like the bbc still miss
spelling errors.

Good for him though.

